# Need alternative to knee extensions



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Age 66, knee cartlege is well worn but still there. It's off season here so I'm at the fitness club.

I'm trying to regain some muscle balance after 4000 miles of cycling in 5 months.
I tried the knee extension (quadricepts) machine today. I could feel and hear (bone conduction?) every one of the numerous surfaces rub against the other. Add some pain, sure to grow. 

I need a quadricepts exercise that doesn't use the knee as load bearing surface to the extent that the knee extension does. 

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Go here - Exercise & Muscle Directory Look at quadriceps.

I'd never do leg extensions! Try lunges, step-ups or squats. Personally shoulder issues keep me from doing squats but lunges work well for me.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like it might be time to pick up swimming in the off season.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

MerlinAma said:


> Go here - Exercise & Muscle Directory Look at quadriceps.
> 
> I'd never do leg extensions! Try lunges, step-ups or squats. Personally shoulder issues keep me from doing squats but lunges work well for me.


This.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Squats with an exercise orb between your back and the wall. Holding another ball between your knees. Stay far away from leg extensions.


----------



## CoachTJCormier (Sep 16, 2011)

leg extensions are pretty useless outside of rehab. Learn how to do real squats(the ball/wall squats are OK for beginners). If you're looking for more quad focus try front squats. Progress to split/1 legged squats(life is single leg sport).


----------



## MorganRaider (May 22, 2010)

I was told by PT that leg extensions were okay BUT for only 1st 25 degrees off fully extended. Don't bring weight down past that. Also leg presses on weight machine going to full extension with control. On LP don't bring legs back past 90 deg bend in the knees.


----------

